# Sad Day



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Got word a little while ago that one of my Brother-in-laws died this morning while shopping.  My sister, his wife, died a few years back and he never got over it.

They're together now so that's good.  Please pray for him.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

You have my condolences.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lose. My pray's are with you and your family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tecwriter,

I'm sorry to hear of your losses.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Peace!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Please accept my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, tecwritr. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for your kind remarks.  My sister and brother-in-law were about as mismatched as you could get but they loved each other dearly.  He never recovered from her death.

Just an FYI.  Along with their full time jobs they built and raced AA Dragsters and Funny Cars.  When Sandi died we had the largest service my church had ever seen.  People came from all over the country.  Including 2 complete drag racing teams.  It was amazing.  Her ashes were spread over race tracks all over the country and his will be too.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My sympathies for both or your losses.  From what you wrote it is easy to tell that they not only loved each other but were loved by many others.  That love will never go away.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Our deepest sympathy. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tecwritr,

My sympathies to you and your family.

Reading your message, it made me think of the old radio ads on WABC-77 in New York City: "Saturday! Saturday! Burning nitro! Funny cars! Raceway Park, Englishtown, New Jersey!"

I don't know if your sister and brother-in-law ever raced at Englishtown...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Thanks to all for your kind remarks. My sister and brother-in-law were about as mismatched as you could get but they loved each other dearly. He never recovered from her death.
> 
> Just an FYI. Along with their full time jobs they built and raced AA Dragsters and Funny Cars. When Sandi died we had the largest service my church had ever seen. People came from all over the country. Including 2 complete drag racing teams. It was amazing. Her ashes were spread over race tracks all over the country and his will be too.


From the racers I know and the reading I've done, the racing communities are very tight, and your story is an additional confirmation. Thanks for sharing your sister and brother-in-laws stories.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

My sympathy and prayers are with you.  Remember that love never dies and love keeps its ties.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

so sorry for your lost. 

tessa


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

So sorry to read of your loss tecwriter. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Linda


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sympathies for your grief and loss....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*My deepest sympathy.*


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family.  I'm sure they are happy to be together now.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  My sympathies to you and the rest of his family.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss tecwritr. {{{tecwritr & family}}}


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

My sincere sympathies to you.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.  
Ruby


----------

